# Rena XP3 Filter Media



## JL15219 (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay I have a Rena XP3 Filter on a 60 gal tank...what my question is what is the best filter media I could put into the XP3 to get rid of all the small particles floating in the tank? I guess to polish the water.....


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Coarser sponges in the lower baskets to remove coarse debris, then finer media higher up. 
I use polyester quilt batting for fine filtering. Do not fold it up into too thick a stack, though, it can stop the water flow, it is so fine. 

Most of my canisters are stacked in this order:

Lowest: Coarse to medium sponges
Middle: Chemical media (peat for soft water tanks, coral sand and oystershell for hard water tanks)
Upper: Biological media
Very top, after the bio-media: Quilt batting. 

The sponges can be rinsed an reused for a long time. The quilt batting can be reused perhaps half a dozen times, but starts matting up and just gets thrown out as needed.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a micron filter pad that will catch very small particles. They make them specifically for Rena filters or you can get a large sheet and cut to size. It looks somewhat like felt. They do pretty well.

Because they work well they need to be changed out monthly. Rinsing is not a good idea because you can possibly get all the minute particles out. It will slow your flow down. It's cheap enough if you get the sheet that you can cut to size. Here's a link to what I'm referring to:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4353&pcatid=4353


----------



## JL15219 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> There is a micron filter pad that will catch very small particles. They make them specifically for Rena filters or you can get a large sheet and cut to size. It looks somewhat like felt. They do pretty well.
> 
> Because they work well they need to be changed out monthly. Rinsing is not a good idea because you can possibly get all the minute particles out. It will slow your flow down. It's cheap enough if you get the sheet that you can cut to size. Here's a link to what I'm referring to:
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4353&pcatid=4353


That looks good....


----------



## BIGFOOTRoger (Feb 15, 2009)

JL15219 said:


> Okay I have a Rena XP3 Filter on a 60 gal tank...what my question is what is the best filter media I could put into the XP3 to get rid of all the small particles floating in the tank? I guess to polish the water.....




My #1 answer is always..............:wave::wave::wave:

The HOT Magnum with the pleated insert.

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Could not live without mine.

AND / OR

:tea:

On your intake ....Mine ...I choose to fit the inner column from the magnum , that has all the holes...wrap around some microny cloth covered with dark latch-hook plastic to disguise the light colored cloth......This is the intake on my XP3...which is a great filter, BTW

Got a second one coming from North Carolina Craigslist WOW !!! $50

sorry i run on a little.

Did you follow my conveluted reply?

Roger


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

rena has a micron pad like tex said, and a super micro pad
http://rena-aquatics-outlet.planetrena.com/Filstar-Filter-Media.html

scroll all the way down


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Dielectric said:


> rena has a micron pad like tex said, and a super micro pad
> http://rena-aquatics-outlet.planetrena.com/Filstar-Filter-Media.html
> 
> scroll all the way down


Prices are disproportionate for what it is though.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Do those micron filter pads bog down flow much? I've been eying them lately to pair up with the Marineland filter media that I've been using.

-Philosophos


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

Philosophos said:


> Do those micron filter pads bog down flow much? I've been eying them lately to pair up with the Marineland filter media that I've been using.
> 
> -Philosophos


I use the super micro ones, 4 total, 2 in each canister.They never clog as fast as the magnum micron cartidges, even with the bonded sleeve over the cartdridge, for me anyways. i change them once a month, maybe twice depending.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Ya, I was thinking 2 myself; a 100 and a 50. I've got a tank that's inevitably going to be experiencing some tannin staining for a few months, and I'd rather not put up with it if I don't have to.

-Philosophos


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

bosmahe1 said:


> Prices are disproportionate for what it is though.


i didnt notice the price. but they are only 6 bux at the lfs.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

The rena micron filtration pad is the best for cleaning fine particulates out of the water. Sure it may be more then quilt batting but you can rinse and reuse a bunch (still using one for 3 years with little wear evident). It also takes up very little space compared to the batting so you can use whatever bio media you like. Personally I cant find a better deal then Seachem Matrix, its great stuff and no flow loss from compaction.


----------

